# What do you tamp on



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi

i don't want to damage the kitchen surfaces nor the Portafilter, so what do you use ?

tamp Matt ?

tamp holder ?

or kitchen surfaces ?!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Tamp matt for me. I've never really got on with tamp stands.


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

I have this:

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/premium-tamping-stand.html

which is great with traditional portafilters, if you use a bottomless portafilter than a flat tamping mat is ok too or I used to use a terry towel folded 3 or 4 times with the bottomless portafilter


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

These are a thing of beauty and they work!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

+1 for the Bellabarista Tamping Stand. It's basically the Motta one and works well for me.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

I use a tamp mat. Mainly use a naked portafilter so no problems with spouts


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

The cafelat tamping stand whether using naked portafilter or with spouts.


----------



## titan_uk (Jan 15, 2012)

Will you laugh if I say a cut down rubber car mat from asda? ... err I mean a high quality bespoke designed tamper mat


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

titan_uk said:


> Will you laugh if I say a cut down rubber car mat from asda? ... err I mean a high quality bespoke designed tamper mat


Certainly won't laugh! Anything that works is more than welcome!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

titan_uk said:


> Will you laugh if I say a cut down rubber car mat from asda? ... err I mean a high quality bespoke designed tamper mat


We won't laugh as long as we see a photo


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hockey puck....courtesy of Mr Chap


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hockey puck....courtesy of Mr Chap


Cheap but great


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Tea towel folded over a few times for my naked portafilter. Then I use the same tea towel to wipe down the group and basket etc post shot.


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Corner mat I got free with my mbk 585


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Straight on the wooden side with the bottomless and onto a Tiamo rubber mat half moon that sits on the edge thing with the double spout.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Upside down Cafelat tamper puck (only use a naked). Turn it over and its a tamp stand

http://coffeehit.co.uk/cafelat-black-tamper-puck


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Folded tea towel here too. I've never got organised to sort anything else.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Made by Knock Lippy tamp mat - a bit of kit I've never felt the need to upgrade


----------



## titan_uk (Jan 15, 2012)

quite hard with a tiny bit of give....a bit like me /ahem


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I use a hockey puck like boots, just simply genius and sooooooo cheap


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Small tamping mat


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Ice Hockey puck. But recently moved to a single spout portafilter so started using a Bella Barista tamp station


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Another vote for hockey puck

£2.50 delivered, although I also picked up a Pittsburgh Penguins version for $6.99 (+ tax) on a recent trip.

P-p-p-pick up a Penguin!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

the double spout fits nicely on the edge of the draining board which is in exactly the right place


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

My worktop. I have a tamper mat and a little tamper pad thing but suspect at a couple of quid each they're worth more than my kitchen worktop. (I need a new kitchen!)


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

A tamp mat by Cafelat (I think). Its mainly to protect our marble worktops from the leveling foot on the LM group handles.


----------



## shunningmyaeropress (Jul 19, 2015)

I tamp on a granite worktop. Am I crazy? Never considered tamping on a special surface. What difference does it make?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

shunningmyaeropress said:


> I tamp on a granite worktop. Am I crazy? Never considered tamping on a special surface. What difference does it make?


Well....

You risk scratching your granite.

You risk your portafilter skidding across your worktop and sending portafilter and coffee everywhere (and possibly causing an injury).

Other than that it's all good!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I have a wooden stand made by a German guy via Etsy. It works for me.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Small rubber tamp mat after noticing that tamping with a naked pf was scratching my wooden work top.


----------



## Andy_C (Feb 4, 2015)

Another vote for hockey puck


----------



## tobimax (Jul 7, 2015)

Will probably buy one of these when I return to Germany this winter. Too expensive here?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Was using a cardboard beer mat but have just ordered a hockey puck.


----------



## goodq (Oct 10, 2011)

Hadf this one for 5 years now still working like a charm!


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I just use a tamping mat - but hockey pucks look like a great thing.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

robashton said:


> I just use a tamping mat - but hockey pucks look like a great thing.


Nice thing is you can keep the portafilter nice and level, plus did I mention they are super cheap!


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Do you drill them out to make room for the spouts or just rest the spout on the puck?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

destiny said:


> Do you drill them out to make room for the spouts or just rest the spout on the puck?


Rest the spouts on it I imagine? I use one but I have a bottomless pf. It's vulcanised rubber so it's nice and solid but with enough give that nothing is going to get damaged.


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

Red splat tamp mat


----------

